# وكيل "المحاسبات" يكشف بالمستندات: 9 مليارات دولار بـ"المركزى" تخص مبارك لم



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

*اهداء خاص لدونا *
*---------------------*






تأكيدا لانفراد "اليوم السابع" كشف المحاسب عاصم عبد المعطى، وكيل الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات السابق، بأن الحسابات التى تخص الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك موجود بها أكثر من 9 مليارات دولار ولا تخرج إلا بتوقيعه الشخصى وموجودة بـ3 حسابات منها اثنان بالدولار الأمريكى، تحت توصيف "حسابات بائنة متنوعة" وحساب ثالث بالجنيه المصرى، وتوصيفه "حساب جارى"، لافتا إلى أن هذه الأموال مجنبة، ولم يتم استغلالها على الرغم من وجودها فى البنك المركزى منذ ما يقرب من 20 عاما، قائلا: "من يشكك فى البلاغ الذى تقدم به للنائب العام أول أمس الأربعاء فعليه أن يتهمه بالبلاغ الكاذب حتى يخرج ما بحوذته من مستندات وأوراق".

وأشار عبد المعطى إلى أن الدنيا "قامت ولم تقعد" عندما كشف البعض عن عدة ملايين خاصة بسوزان مبارك تتعلق بمكتبة الإسكندرية على الرغم من أن البنك المركز ممتلئ بأموال مبارك ونظامه ولم يتم الإفصاح عنها حتى الآن وتتجه الحكومة بين الحين والآخر إلى تهديد المواطنين بفزاعة انهيار الاقتصاد وخطر تعرض الدولة للإفلاس وزيادة عجز الموازنة، مطالبا المجلس العسكرى بضرورة إخراج هذه الأموال واستخدامها لسد عجز الموازنة العامة للدولة بدلا من الاستدانة من الخارج وتحميل الأجيال الجديدة أعباء كبيرة قد تستمر بالحكومات المقبلة فى سدادها سنوات طويلة.

وقال عيد المعطى: "المستشار جودت الملط أرسل خطابا إلى البنك المركزى ممثلا فى الدكتور فاروق العقدة المحافظ فى مايو 2011 برقم 61 يطلب منه تجميد حسابات الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك الموجودة بصفته رئيس للجمهورية، وعدم الصرف منها وجاء رده بأن هذه الحسابات تم تجميدها ولم يصرف منها أى مبالغ طوال العام الماضى، ولن يتم التصرف فيها إلى بعد انتخاب رئيس جديد للبلاد". 

وأضاف: "نحن نتسول من كل الدول العربية والأجنبية على الرغم من أن مصر بها أموال طائلة تم استقدامها شكل معونات ومنح خارجية منذ عام 1992 بعد الزلزال الذى ضرب مصر فى تلك الفترة، وشرد آلاف الأسر ودمر الكثير من المدارس والمبانى خاصة فى صعيد مصر، ولم يتم استخدام تلك الأموال ووضعت تحت تصرف الرئيس المخلوع دون استخدامها فى الأغراض المخصصة لها".

وأشار عبد المعطى إلى أن مسئول الإدارة المركزية للبنوك السابق بالجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات تحدث مع مسئول بالإدارة المركزية للبنوك حول أموال مبارك الموجودة بالبنك المركزى فكان رد المستشار جودت الملط رئيس الجهاز السابق: "أنت مجنون عاوزنى أتكلم عن أموال تخص الريس؟؟"، وبين عبد المعطى أن الملط قام بغربلة الإدارة المركزية للبنوك بعد المخاطبات التى تمت بينه وبين فاروق العقدة، وقام بحركة تنقلات واسعة وتمت مكافأة رئيس الإدارة المركزية للبنوك السابق محمود أسعد عبد اللطيف بتعيينه نظير سكوته عن تلك الوقائع فى عضوية مجلس إدارة البنك العقارى العربى، ونائبا لرئيس مجلس إدارة شركة النصر للمسبوكات بالمخافة لقانون الجهاز المركزى للمحاسبات الذى ينص على عدم جواز عمل عضو الجهاز بالجهة التى يراقب عليها إلا بعد 3 سنوات من خروجه للمعاش.

ولفت عبد المعطى إلى أن الفساد سيطر على كافة قطاعات الدولة والحد الأدنى والأقصى الذى تتحدث عنه الحكومة الآن خدعة كبيرة لن تطبق على البنوك وشركات التأمين، لأن ساعى نائب محافظ البنك المركزى يتقاضى 10 آلاف جنيه شهريا.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

*الموضوع الان على قناة دريم .. وائل الابراشى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*يا ياسر المشكله مش فى مبارك المشكله فى الحاشيه اللى كانت حواليه 
مع الاعتذار لاصحاب تلك المقوله انها سخريه بريئه يعلم الله 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *يا ياسر المشكله مش فى مبارك المشكله فى الحاشيه اللى كانت حواليه *
> *مع الاعتذار لاصحاب تلك المقوله انها سخريه بريئه يعلم الله *


*هههع هههع  هههع*
*حبيب قلبى *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه  ايه ده واهداء ليا كمان 
بس ع فكره انا لسه عند رأيى بصرف النظر عن صحة الكلام ده من عدمه
لسه شايفه ايامه افضل واوضاع البلد كانت احسن وشايفه ان الثوره مقدمتش اى حاجه كويسه لينا كمصريين عموما وكأقباط خصوصا
انا ليا اعمل مقارنه بين الصورتين ككل الصوره كامله لعهد مبارك والصوره كامله بكل حريه وعداله ههههههههه
اتفقوا عليا براحتكوا بقى يا وحشين *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه ايه ده واهداء ليا كمان *
> *بس ع فكره انا لسه عند رأيى بصرف النظر عن صحة الكلام ده من عدمه*
> *لسه شايفه ايامه افضل واوضاع البلد كانت احسن وشايفه ان الثوره مقدمتش اى حاجه كويسه لينا كمصريين عموما وكأقباط خصوصا*
> *انا ليا اعمل مقارنه بين الصورتين ككل الصوره كامله لعهد مبارك والصوره كامله بكل حريه وعداله ههههههههه*
> *اتفقوا عليا براحتكوا بقى يا وحشين *


*حد يقدر يتفق عليكى * 
*آلا قوليلى ياست الكل .. بتشعرى بأيه لما*
*بتشوفى مبارك متلقح كدا على الترولى*
*من وراء القضبان   *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *حد يقدر يتفق عليكى *
> *آلا قوليلى ياست الكل .. بتشعرى بأيه لما*
> *بتشوفى مبارك متلقح كدا على الترولى*
> *من وراء القضبان   *​



*اسمها متلقح  
الملافظ سعد يا عبد العال:ranting:
اكيد بكون ف منتهى الحزن عليه ومن قلبى بصليله ان ربنا يخفف عنه اللى هو فيه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2012)

*هذه المقولة سمعتها شخصياً من فم رئيس الرقابة الأدارية منذ سنوات وتحديداً عام 2002*
*قال لى :*
*مصر تشهد فساداً لم تشهده منذ عهد مينا الأول ...!!!*
*وكان هذا بمناسبة طلب تسجيل عقد قطعة أرض للأستصلاح بمحمية ( وادى النطرون ) ..وما أدراك ما وادى النطرون ... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اسمها متلقح *
> *الملافظ سعد يا عبد العال:ranting:*
> *اكيد بكون ف منتهى الحزن عليه ومن قلبى بصليله ان ربنا يخفف عنه اللى هو فيه *


*ياست الكُل ...*
*هذا الرجل لو لم يخلعوه لطلع عين اللى قاموا بالثورة ...*
*حتى ولو لم يأمر بذلك ...لأن الزبانية تقرأ م افى العيون وتنفذ ...*
*صدقينى وبالرغم من أننى تأثرت أعمالى أثر قيام الثورة وأنخرب بيتى ...بس يكفى ان أبنائه وأبناء الزبانية كانوا حاطين أيديهم على البلد وضع يد ...*
*عندى بلاوى لو حكيتها لك مش هتصدقى ...*
*هههه على رأى " شادية لطفى" خلينا ساكتين ( على حبايبنا ) ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اسمها متلقح *
> *الملافظ سعد يا عبد العال:ranting:*
> *اكيد بكون ف منتهى الحزن عليه ومن قلبى بصليله ان ربنا يخفف عنه اللى هو فيه *


*اوووبس .. ميستهلش الا دى يادونا (فى نظرى)*

*لكن المهم عندى انتى .. وعندى وصفه ليكى*
*فى موضوع الحزن دا  *
*.*
*كل متشعرى بالحزن .. قولى هوووووب*
*وهوووب ماتخليش الدمعة تفط ههههه*

*اوعى تزعلى .. انا بهزر معاكى والله *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياست الكُل ...*
> *هذا الرجل لو لم يخلعوه لطلع عين اللى قاموا بالثورة ...*
> *حتى ولو لم يأمر بذلك ...لأن الزبانية تقرأ م افى العيون وتنفذ ...*
> *صدقينى وبالرغم من أننى تأثرت أعمالى أثر قيام الثورة وأنخرب بيتى ...بس يكفى ان أبنائه وأبناء الزبانية كانوا حاطين أيديهم على البلد وضع يد ...*
> ...



*طيب اما نشوف بقى اخبار اليد الجديده اللى هتتحط ع البلد ايه معاكوا
ولا انتوا فاكرين انكوا بالثوره دى حررتوا البلد وسينا رجعت كامله لينا ع رأى نفس الشاديه لطفى :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اوووبس .. ميستهلش الا دى يادونا (فى نظرى)*
> 
> *لكن المهم عندى انتى .. وعندى وصفه ليكى*
> *فى موضوع الحزن دا  *
> ...



*كلنا بشر يا ياسر مفيش فينا ملاك 100% ولا شيطان 100%
ولا انت عاوز تفهمنى انه كان الشيطان الوحيد ف البلد وسط 85 مليون ملاك
لما تقول انه ولا عمل حاجه كويسه طووول ال 30 سنه تبقى بتظلمه وبتظلم شعب مصر كله لان كده مش يبقى اسمه صبر اسمه جبن وعبوديه ومفتكرش ان دى اوصاف تليق انها توصف احفاد الفراعنه
بالنسبه لحزنى عليه اكتريته حزن ع مصر واللى جايلها 
مش بزعل انا :flowers:*


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

رايىء فى الموضوع دة هو مقارنة
بين حال مصر حاليا وما سوف يكون فىالمستقبل القريب بما كان فى عهد مبارك
بلا شك انة كانت هناك اخطاء وفساد
لكن بعد تنحية منذ 12 شهر ماذا حدث حتى لان؟؟
هنقول لسة مصر حاليا فى حالة ترتيب الهيكل الداخلى والخارجى لها
مع ان لينا سنة لم نتقدم فى اى شىء بل تراجع على كل المستويات بس هاقول ماشى
الثورة كانت فكرة جيدة على  الاوضاع والنظام
الخطا الفادح للثورة انها كانت بلا ملامح بلا قائد
 اين الثوار  حاليا بما يدور على الساحة حاليا؟؟؟ لاشىء
من يقول ان الاخوان والسلفيين او اى تيار سياسى كانوا متواجدون فى بدايةالثورة فهو يريد تصديق كذبة كبيرة


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*معلش بقى نقول رأينا وامرنا لله
انا شايف الاستاذه دونا نبيل والاستاذ جرجس منير
استاذه اهو عشان متقولش بتريق
بجد بقى انا شايف انكم بتنوحو على ايام مبارك
شويه اشوف ردودكم على انها حباً فى مبارك وشويه اشوفها
على انها حباً فى ايام مبارك وليس شخص مبارك
رجائاً حددو موقفكم والنبى عشان متوهش منكم
جرجس الثوار بيدعو ليوم 25 يناير ثوره تانى من جديد
وكمان فى حمله اسمها كاذبون بتلف الشوارع وبتعرض انتهاكات المجلس العسكرى
مش مسئوليتنا انك مش متابع اخبار الثوار والثوره 
وكمان طنطاوى تبع مبارك فعاوز تقدم فى البلد يحصل ازاى ؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *معلش بقى نقول رأينا وامرنا لله
> انا شايف الاستاذه دونا نبيل والاستاذ جرجس منير
> استاذه اهو عشان متقولش بتريق
> بجد بقى انا شايف انكم بتنوحو على ايام مبارك
> ...



*ههههههه ماشى ياسى الاستاذ مينا
هو ايه الفرق مش فاهمه
يعنى هو لما انا اقول بحب مبارك هكون بحب فيه شعره الاصفر وعيونه الخضر :t33:ولا بحب عهده اللى بكل المقاييس هو افضل من حالنا الحالى اللى بلا ملامح
وبعدين الثوره الجديده دى لايه بالظبط فهمنى
انتوا حاسيين ان الاولى فشلت ولا ضاعت ولا اتسرقت 
طيب هتاخدوها من الجيش تدوها لمين المره دى ؟؟؟؟؟
وهو وقتها مكنتوش عارفين ان طنطاوى من النظام القديم ولا ايه
يا استاذ مينا مطالب الثوره وشبابها شرعيه ميه ف الميه ولكن
اللى يحسب الحساب ف الهنا يبات
الحماس اخدكوا بعيد اوووى عن الشط لحد ما غرقتوا 
عموما كلنا ثورجيه وفلول بنتمنى لمصر السلامه وربنا يستر*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *معلش بقى نقول رأينا وامرنا لله*
> *انا شايف الاستاذه دونا نبيل والاستاذ جرجس منير*
> *استاذه اهو عشان متقولش بتريق*
> *بجد بقى انا شايف انكم بتنوحو على ايام مبارك*
> ...


*لهاقولك يامينا وجهة نظر دونا و جرجس ايه باختصار ..*
*الاستاذه دونا و الاستاذ جرجس .. عملوا زى موضوع بشار الاسد كدا .. مع مبارك كان مكسور انف الاسلاميين .. صحيح كان فيه تفجيرات الغرض منها اشغال الشعب بين*
*طوائفه فى اوقات معينه ..مثل كنيسة الاسكندريه كدا .. لكن فى العموم .. نار مبارك*
*ولا جنة الاخوان .. اللى احنا لسه معرفناش ناويين على ايه .. لو غلطان صححولى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لهاقولك يامينا وجهة نظر دونا و جرجس ايه باختصار ..*
> *الاستاذه دونا و الاستاذ جرجس .. عملوا زى موضوع بشار الاسد كدا .. مع مبارك كان مكسور انف الاسلاميين .. صحيح كان فيه تفجيرات الغرض منها اشغال الشعب بين*
> *طوائفه فى اوقات معينه ..مثل كنيسة الاسكندريه كدا .. لكن فى العموم .. نار مبارك*
> *ولا جنة الاخوان .. اللى احنا لسه معرفناش ناويين على ايه .. لو غلطان صححولى*​



*بسم الصليب عليك يا ياسر ههههههههه
اوعى تزعل بهزر معاك
كلامك صحيح جدااااا وهو احد اهم اسباب موقفنا من الثوره ان مكانش الاهم 
بس هما مش اخوان بس دول سلفيين وهيئه وللاسف حتى الجيش *
*ولو احنا غلطانيين ف مخاوفنا دى صححلنا انت *


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههه ماشى ياسى الاستاذ مينا
> هو ايه الفرق مش فاهمه
> يعنى هو لما انا اقول بحب مبارك هكون بحب فيه شعره الاصفر وعيونه الخضر :t33:ولا بحب عهده اللى بكل المقاييس هو افضل من حالنا الحالى اللى بلا ملامح
> وبعدين الثوره الجديده دى لايه بالظبط فهمنى
> ...


*حلوه استاذ دى والنبى والنبى قولهالى تانى 
مع انى كان نفسى اطلع دكتور مش استاذ
ام هند
بصى يا دون
عشان نكون صريحين
انتو موقفكم متقسم نصين
لما تيجى سيرة مبارك تقولو الحاشيه اللى حواليه هى اللى عملت فيه كده
ولما تيجى سيرة اموال مبارك مبشوفش تعليقات علي فلوسه
منكم
بصى يا دونا انا قولتلهالك كتيير مبارك فعلا له مزايا وكتيره
ولكن عيوبه كانت كتيره برضه
انا منكرش اننا اتضحك علينا وبعترف اننا اتضحك علينا من مبارك وطنطاوى
وده لاننا مش مخضرمين سياسه 
بس احنا بنعترف اننا غلطنا ودى تحُسبلنا
اما اللى انا شايفه ان ابناء مبارك
اغلبهم مع المجلس العسكرى
والباقى منهم مع مبارك وضد المجلس العسكرى
لانه قريبه اتقتل فى عهد العسكرى مثلا
لانه مسيحى وحصلت مجزرة ماسبيرو مثلا
كده يعنى
عموما لو عاوزين نكمل مناقشه انقللنا الموضوع ده عندك فى العام
وبكره نكمل على رواقه كده اكون فوقت عشان دلوقتى خلاص انا بفصل ، بصحى بدرى بقى بقيت موظف مش خواجه  *


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

> *جرجس الثوار بيدعو ليوم 25 يناير ثوره تانى من جديد
> وكمان فى حمله اسمها كاذبون بتلف الشوارع وبتعرض انتهاكات المجلس العسكرى
> مش مسئوليتنا انك مش متابع اخبار الثوار والثوره
> وكمان طنطاوى تبع مبارك فعاوز تقدم فى البلد يحصل ازاى *


 يا مرحب بمينا البطل مشرفنا المميز
سؤالى بقى لية  25 يناير بتدعو لثورة فية
الاصول تكون احتفالية بمرور ثورة وليست محاولة انقاذ ثورة كما ارى مينا
المجلس العسكرى هل هو العقبة فقط حاليا بعد مرور سنة على الثورة
اين ذهب شعار الشعب والجيش ايد واحدة ؟؟؟
ترى ان المجلس العسكرى كاذب
وماذا ترى فى  ما وصل الية شكل مجلس الشعب القادم  بعد الثورة
اعيد كلامى ثانيا مينا يمكن مش وصل ليك وسط السطور
فكرة الثورة كانت فكرة لاغبار عليها لتعديل اوضاع  غير سليمة
اللذين قاموا بالثورة لم يكن لديهم ملامح ولا منهج فيما الت اليةالثورة
دعنا نقول ببساطة من قاموا بثورة 25 يناير لم يكن فى  حسبانهم ابدا ان تتطور الامور لاسقاط نظام  الحكم
لم يكن لديهم استراتيجية كيفية التعامل مع هذا الامر
كل ما كانوا يرجوة هو عيش - كرامة - حرية
لكن الامور تطورت واصبح الموضوع يفوق قدرتهم وتصوراتهم من هنا حصلت الماساة مينا
لان من قاموا ببذرة هذة الثورة كانوا بلا تنظيم بلا قيادة بلا ملامح 
مجموعة شباب جمعهم ميدان التحرير عن طريق الفيس بوك للتعبير عن ما يرونة من اوضاع لااكثر لا اقل
لذلك  من كسب من هذة الثورة
سوى المجموعات المنظمة فى الخفاء والتى رات انها فرص لن تتكرر لهم ثانية
استغلوا جهل الشعب المصرى بمعظم فئاتة  من جهل ثقافى وسياسى
اتحدى اى شخص كان من كان ان يقول لى انة انتخب على اى  اساس القائمة او الفردى فى الانتخابات التى تمت؟؟
هتقول هذا خطا نظام سابق لمدة 30 عام واقول لك انة خطأنا ايضا اننا عندما اردنا تغير الصورة  لم نستخدم سوى ما قدمة لنا نظام سابق من بلا هة سياسية 
البداية لم تكن مشجعة  نتمنى ان نرى نهاية افضل
وكما قيل نجاح الثورة ان تنتهى فى بدايتها ولا ان تطول  نهايتها


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*حبيبى جرجس ردك شامل نقاط كتيير وصدقنى صعب ارد عليها كلها دلوقتى
ادينى فرصه لبكره اول ما هاجى المحل هنتعايش مع بعض*


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لهاقولك يامينا وجهة نظر دونا و جرجس ايه باختصار ..*
> *الاستاذه دونا و الاستاذ جرجس .. عملوا زى موضوع بشار الاسد كدا .. مع مبارك كان مكسور انف الاسلاميين .. صحيح كان فيه تفجيرات الغرض منها اشغال الشعب بين*
> *طوائفه فى اوقات معينه ..مثل كنيسة الاسكندريه كدا .. لكن فى العموم .. نار مبارك*
> *ولا جنة الاخوان .. اللى احنا لسه معرفناش ناويين على ايه .. لو غلطان صححولى*​


شوف ياسر هاقولك  ببساطة كدة
من يستخدم الدين فى السياسة فهو جاهل تماما
ما علاقة الدين بمنظومة دولة با كملها تضم كل الاطياف والا تجاهات
من يرى انة يحكمنى من خلال عقيدتة الدينية فهذا تخلف  فكرى لا اقبلة
اذا مار س الاخوان  السياسة  وغيرهم من الاحزاب ذات المرجعية الدينية بقواعدها 
التى لا تمت بصلة  لاى دين او لون اوطائفة فمرحبا بهم
غير ذلك لااقبل


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حبيبى جرجس ردك شامل نقاط كتيير وصدقنى صعب ارد عليها كلها دلوقتى
> ادينى فرصه لبكره اول ما هاجى المحل هنتعايش مع بعض*


اوك مينا براحتك
على فكرة انا ردى دة تلقائى  انا كتبت ما افهمة واقرئة على الساحة حاليا


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS
تابعو شبكة رصد دلوقتى يجماعه
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *حلوه استاذ دى والنبى والنبى قولهالى تانى
> مع انى كان نفسى اطلع دكتور مش استاذ
> ام هند
> بصى يا دون
> ...



*انا رأيى ان بداية انحراف النظام بدأ مع وزارة رجال الاعمال لانه كان اختيار خاطىء جداااا
اشكرك يا رب انك قلت ان مبارك كان له مزايا كده انت صح
ومطالبك كثورى بعيد واكرر كلها مشروووووعه
نقطة الخلاف بقى ما بيننا دلوقتى هى انك كنت عاوز ثوره تهدم نظام وتبنى بلد
واللى حصل ان الثوره هدت النظام والبلد وده اللى انا كارهاه 
خلينا بقى نتكلم عن اللى جاى
هيتصلح ازاى لانها مسؤوليتنا كلنا
وننقل ع العااااام ونكمل رغى بكره مفيش مشكله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *http://www.facebook.com/RNN.NEWS
> تابعو شبكة رصد دلوقتى يجماعه
> *



*الا هى ايه السلسلة البشرية دى 
اوعى تقولى زهقتوا من المليونيات وقررتوا تغيروا المسمى 
ازعل بجد ههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2012)

*الفساد الذى ساد فى عهد مبارك لن تستطيع قوة من البشر القضاء عليه .... فساد فى كل المؤسسات .... فساد ممنهج .... له قوانين تقننه .... وقوة تحميه .... ولم يترك إنسان فى مصر ..... من الأدنياء إلى أعالى القوم .... من العلمانيين إلى الفريسيين .... من اليميننين إلى اليساريين ..... حتى رجال الدين .... طالهم الفساد .... وصارت الحيطان أهم من النفوس .... والتجارة بالله أربح من تجارة الأفيون .... وبعنا مصر لأحقر من البشر ... ببيضع بترودولارات .... وحتى بالشيكل .... صارت مصر على فراش كل بدوى ... ولكل خواجة .... وردد المصريين: اللى يجوز أمى .... أقوله يا عمى .... وكم كثر لنا أعمام

فعن أى مبارك تتحدثين يا دونا ...؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الفساد الذى ساد فى عهد مبارك لن تستطيع قوة من البشر القضاء عليه .... فساد فى كل المؤسسات .... فساد ممنهج .... له قوانين تقننه .... وقوة تحميه .... ولم يترك إنسان فى مصر ..... من الأدنياء إلى أعالى القوم .... من العلمانيين إلى الفريسيين .... من اليميننين إلى اليساريين ..... حتى رجال الدين .... طالهم الفساد .... وصارت الحيطان أهم من النفوس .... والتجارة بالله أربح من تجارة الأفيون .... وبعنا مصر لأحقر من البشر ... ببيضع بترودولارات .... وحتى بالشيكل .... صارت مصر على فراش كل بدوى ... ولكل خواجة .... وردد المصريين: اللى يجوز أمى .... أقوله يا عمى .... وكم كثر لنا أعمام
> 
> فعن أى مبارك تتحدثين يا دونا ...؟؟؟؟ *


*اتحدث يا استاذى عن مبارك الامان الذى كان يسمح لى بالسير ف الشارع بدون ان اتلفت حولى بحثاً عن بلطجى أو متحرش يتعرض لى
اتحدث عن مبارك الذى كان كاللجام حول افواه الارهابيين اصحاب الفتاوى الجديده الفارضين لشريعه غير صالحه لعصرنا
اتحدث عن مبارك الاستقرار واحترام دول العالم للكيان المصرى
اتحدث عن مبارك المحارب للنقاب وللافكار المتشدده
اتحدث عن مبارك الذى اتخذ من شخص مسيحى ذراع يمنى لا ياتمن لسواه ع اسراره
اتحدث عن مبارك الذى استدعى يوماً شيخ جامع شرم الشيخ ونهره ع صوت الميكرفون 
اتحدث عن مبارك سيادة الدوله ونظامها واستقرارها 
اتحدث عن مبارك المشارك ف مجد اكتوبر والمحافظ ع امان حدودنا من الذئاب المتربصه
اتحدث عن مبارك بمجلس شعب وليس مجلس شيوخ
استاذى اعلم ان النظام كان له فساده ولكن لسنا بملائكه
لا اوافق ع الصاق كل التهم لشخص مبارك لو اردنا الحق والعدل فليقف ال 85 مليون مصرى امام القضاء ولنتحاسب 
وارحب بالثوره والتغيير فقط لو كان الامر للافضل
وهذا ما لا اراه ولا استشعره ف المستقبل ليس عن تشاؤم ولكن عن قراءه للاحداث*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اتحدث يا استاذى عن مبارك الامان الذى كان يسمح لى بالسير ف الشارع بدون ان اتلفت حولى بحثاً عن بلطجى أو متحرش يتعرض لى
> اتحدث عن مبارك الذى كان كاللجام حول افواه الارهابيين اصحاب الفتاوى الجديده الفارضين لشريعه غير صالحه لعصرنا
> اتحدث عن مبارك الاستقرار واحترام دول العالم للكيان المصرى
> اتحدث عن مبارك المحارب للنقاب وللافكار المتشدده
> ...



*ما فعله مبارك لم يكن سوى يافطة ..... مجرد يافطة ..... لكن الواقع كان شيئ اخر .... انا اتخرب بيتى بواسطة الإسلاميين ..... وانخرس القضاء الفاسد بتعليمات رياسية ... ليس من أجلى ... بل كان هذا منهج القضاء مع الأقباط ..

وصعود التيار الإسلام لعبة من المجلس العسكرى .... الذراع العسكرى للمخلوع ... بتعليمات قوى الخليج .... الذى كان يلعق مبارك احذية حكامة

إنى أتكلم ... ليس من الخارج .... بل عشت فساد لا تعرفونه .... ولا تتخيلون مدى تغلغلة داخل كل مؤسسات الدوله .... بفضل الغير مبارك ... مبارك
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إنى أتكلم ... ليس من الخارج .... بل عشت فساد لا تعرفونه .... ولا تتخيلون مدى تغلغلة داخل كل مؤسسات الدوله .... بفضل الغير مبارك ... مبارك*


*أنا اعرفه عز المعرفة ..*
*أكتويت به تمام الأكتواء ...*
*أتخرب بيتى بسببه أيضاً ...*
*لذا اشعر بما تقول ...وأعرفه كما أعرف أبنى ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يناير 2012)

*شاهدى هذا الفيلم استاذه دونا ... وليشاهدة كل من يرى ان النظام السابق لم يكن فاسدا ... وان مبارك كان مبارك لهذا الفساد

[YOUTUBE]BWZ9SLrvVUQ[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

*



اتحدث يا استاذى عن مبارك الامان الذى كان يسمح لى بالسير ف الشارع بدون ان اتلفت حولى بحثاً عن بلطجى أو متحرش يتعرض لى

أنقر للتوسيع...


نـــعـــم .. امان ايه يادونا .. دا احنا فى عز الفوضى بتاعة الثورة .. كانت أأمن من ايام الغير مبارك .. دى المعاكسات كانت على و دنه .. اغتصاب .. رشوة .. انا شغلى مكانش بيمشى الا بالرشوة .. و عينى عينك امام الجميع .. يانهار ابيض​ 
**



اتحدث عن مبارك الذى كان كاللجام حول افواه الارهابيين اصحاب الفتاوى الجديده الفارضين لشريعه غير صالحه لعصرنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

العنف لا يولد الا العنف !!!​ 
**



اتحدث عن مبارك الاستقرار واحترام دول العالم للكيان المصرى

أنقر للتوسيع...

دا احنا كنا بتاخد بالجزمة من احقر الدول .. 
مكانش لينا سعر ياأختاه​ 
**



اتحدث عن مبارك المحارب للنقاب وللافكار المتشدده

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولا كان بيحارب و لا حتى بيشجب .. ما المنقبات و الدقون كانت ماليه البلد*​ 
*



اتحدث عن مبارك الذى اتخذ من شخص مسيحى ذراع يمنى لا ياتمن لسواه ع اسراره

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههه .. اهى دى بقى حلوة .. و ياترى طلع زى بطرس غالى كدا *​ 
*



اتحدث عن مبارك الذى استدعى يوماً شيخ جامع شرم الشيخ ونهره ع صوت الميكرفون 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**طب ايه كانت لازمة الجامع اصلا .. ههههه*
*حوش ياحواش .. الزبيبه كانت منورة *​ 
*



اتحدث عن مبارك سيادة الدوله ونظامها واستقرارها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا اعرف سيادة المحافظ بس *​ 
*



اتحدث عن مبارك المشارك ف مجد اكتوبر والمحافظ ع امان حدودنا من الذئاب المتربصه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**دا مظبوط .. لانه مورطناش فى حروب و لا حتى حرب الخليج اللى ملناش دعوه بيها عشان 90 مليار دولار اودعت من سنة 90 الى 92 .. التمن يادونا .. التمن فاهمه يادونا*
*تمن دم ولادنا فى حرب لاناقة لنا فيها و لا جمل*​*



اتحدث عن مبارك بمجلس شعب وليس مجلس شيوخ

أنقر للتوسيع...

موواااااااااافقه .. المجلس سيد قراره
الله يرحم​​​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شاهدى هذا الفيلم استاذه دونا ... وليشاهدة كل من يرى ان النظام السابق لم يكن فاسدا ... وان مبارك كان مبارك لهذا الفساد
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BWZ9SLrvVUQ[/YOUTUBE]​*



*عفوااا استاذى عندى مشكله ف سرعة النت فمشاهدة اى فيديو امر صعب ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *
> نـــعـــم .. امان ايه يادونا .. دا احنا فى عز الفوضى بتاعة الثورة .. كانت أأمن من ايام الغير مبارك .. دى المعاكسات كانت على و دنه .. اغتصاب .. رشوة .. انا شغلى مكانش بيمشى الا بالرشوة .. و عينى عينك امام الجميع .. يانهار ابيض
> انت بتتكلم عن الامان اللى صنعته اللجان الشعبيه وبعد ما انتهى دورها ظهر الوجه الحقيقى للشارع
> وشهد شااااااااااااااااهد من اهلها
> ...


*مش احسن من مجلس الشيوخ اللى هيستنى الارشاد من مكتب الارشاد :t33:*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش احسن من مجلس الشيوخ اللى هيستنى الارشاد من مكتب الارشاد :t33:*


*بصى يادونا .. مبارك قضيته خسرت خلاص*
*فلا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب ..*
*وهاركز معاكى فى مخاوفك .. يعطيكى طولة العمر يادونا يارب ..*
*لانك سيدة فاول مايشغلك هو مظهر المرأه*
*فى الفترة القادمة .. هل سيعرف الجميع انى مسيحيه من لبسى .. هل سأكون انا الغير محتشمة فى ظل الثقافة القادمة .. هى دى الاسئلة .. *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *بصى يادونا .. مبارك قضيته خسرت خلاص*
> *فلا تبكى على اللبن المسكوب ..*
> *وهاركز معاكى فى مخاوفك .. يعطيكى طولة العمر يادونا يارب ..*
> *لانك سيدة فاول مايشغلك هو مظهر المرأه*
> *فى الفترة القادمة .. هل سيعرف الجميع انى مسيحيه من لبسى .. هل سأكون انا الغير محتشمة فى ظل الثقافة القادمة .. هى دى الاسئلة .. *​


*ماااشى مع انى عاوزه اضيف مبارك قضيته خسرت خلاص واحنا كشعب خسرنا وهنخسركتير وراه
صدقنى اهتمامى الاول مش بقضية المرأه ولكن بقضية مصر كلها
نفسى اعرف رايحه ع فين 
وع فكره لو هيجينى الموت بسبب انى مسيحيه فصدقنى انا ليا كل الفخر ولذلك وبامانه مش دى اكتر قضيه شاغلانى ..انا مصريه مهمومه ببلدى اكتر ما انا مهمومه بكونى مسيحيه هيكون مستقبلى وسط مجتمع اسلامى متشدد *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *موواااااااااافقه .. المجلس سيد قراره*
> 
> *الله يرحم*​


*سيد دة اية ؟؟؟*
*اللى اعرفه ان المجلس ماخلفش غير "عديلة" و"جمالات" !!! *
*ما تخف على صديقتى دونا الأهلاوية ياعم ياسر *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ماااشى مع انى عاوزه اضيف مبارك قضيته خسرت خلاص واحنا كشعب خسرنا وهنخسركتير وراه*
> *صدقنى اهتمامى الاول مش بقضية المرأه ولكن بقضية مصر كلها*
> *نفسى اعرف رايحه ع فين *
> *وع فكره لو هيجينى الموت بسبب انى مسيحيه فصدقنى انا ليا كل الفخر ولذلك وبامانه مش دى اكتر قضيه شاغلانى ..انا مصريه مهمومه ببلدى اكتر ما انا مهمومه بكونى مسيحيه هيكون مستقبلى وسط مجتمع اسلامى متشدد *


*ايه الكلام دا .. ملوش لزما خالص .. انا قولتلك يديك طولة العمر عشان نعرفى المستقبل فيه ايه مش اكتر !!*
*ياأختى العزيزه المصريين المسلمين 90 % منهم طيبين جدا و مستقبلنا جميعا بيد الله*
*بالرغم من انا ضد الاخوان .. لكن قد يكونوا هم المناسبين لهذه الفترة .. وفى السياسة تسمى "فترة التطهير" لان نظام مبارك متغلغل ولن يطهره الا قوة منظمة تراعى الله فى الجميع .. ولا خوف من تغييرهم فى حالة*
*عدم رضا الشعب عنهم .. فلن تعود العجلة الا الوراء ابدا .. الوسطية طبيعة الشعب المصرى فلا خوف و ربنا يسترها معانا .. دا احنا غلابة *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سيد دة اية ؟؟؟*
> *اللى اعرفه ان المجلس ماخلفش غير "عديلة" و"جمالات" !!! *
> *ما تخف على صديقتى دونا الأهلاوية ياعم ياسر *



*قصدك بخيت وعديله هههههه
متخافش ع الاهلاويه دول يسلكوا ف الحديد ولا بيهمهم :t33:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ايه الكلام دا .. ملوش لزما خالص .. انا قولتلك يديك طولة العمر عشان نعرفى المستقبل فيه ايه مش اكتر !!*
> *ياأختى العزيزه المصريين المسلمين 90 % منهم طيبين جدا و مستقبلنا جميعا بيد الله*
> *بالرغم من انا ضد الاخوان .. لكن قد يكونوا هم المناسبين لهذه الفترة .. وفى السياسة تسمى "فترة التطهير" لان نظام مبارك متغلغل ولن يطهره الا قوة منظمة تراعى الله فى الجميع .. ولا خوف من تغييرهم فى حالة*
> *عدم رضا الشعب عنهم .. فلن تعود العجلة الا الوراء ابدا .. الوسطية طبيعة الشعب المصرى فلا خوف و ربنا يسترها معانا .. دا احنا غلابة *​



*يا غالى انا قصدت افهمك ان قضيتى مش قبطيه 
انا بدور ع مصر اللى حضارتها بالنسبه لى قضيه هوية 
بصراحه يا ياسر انا كمان كنت بقول كده عن مسلمين مصر لحد ما الصناديق قالت كلمتها
وانت فاكر يعنى ان الشعب اختارهم من اجل التطهير ههههههه
بجد ضحكتنى
انت عارف ان معظم اللى اختار جاهل او محتاج او متشدد بيدافع ف حرب وهميه ضد الاسلام بحسب ما فهموهم
ومعلشى بقى انا مقدرش انتظر خير من حزب قدم رشوه وخالف قوانين الانتخابات علشان ينجح
اول القصيده كفر *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (12 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا غالى انا قصدت افهمك ان قضيتى مش قبطيه *
> *انا بدور ع مصر اللى حضارتها بالنسبه لى قضيه هوية *
> *بصراحه يا ياسر انا كمان كنت بقول كده عن مسلمين مصر لحد ما الصناديق قالت كلمتها*
> *وانت فاكر يعنى ان الشعب اختارهم من اجل التطهير ههههههه*
> ...


*خلى الناس تجرب يادونا ... امال هانعرف*
*الكويس من الوحش ازاى .. و موضوع الرشاوى انت عندك حق فيها .. لما نشوف *
*اخرتها ايه فى البلد اللى ملهاش صاحب دى*
*.. و فى موضوع الرشاوى دا .. انا كنت مجبر مش بكيفى .. و يوم مقلت لآ .. اتعملى مخالفة و قضية .. ايه رايك بقى و كسبتها بس لو كل معاملة كدا .. يبقى مش هاخلص .. دى قعدت سنة و نص فى المحاكم و لو كنت دفعت كان ارخصلى .. دا غبر حرقة الدم الله يحرق دمه *​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

هو احنا بدانا الكوسة من تانى وعمالين نقول تغير ومحاربة فساد ههههههه
ماسكين فى دونا لوحدها لية
منا رديت عليك ياسر وطنشتنى يا حج
ومستنى رد مينا على تعليقى على كلامة
حسابى معاك لما ادخلك موضوع ههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

*بصراحه انا كنت جاى انهرده وناوى اوصل معاكو لحل وسط
بس انا صاحى انهرده من النوم بتريق على نفسى وبتريق على ماهر اخويا وهو نايم وبتريق على البيت وبتريق على الشارع وبتريق على المكروبصات وبتريق على الاسفلت اللى انا ماشى عليه 
فخلينا نتكلم فى اى حاجه تانيه انهرده غير السياسه 
*


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لهاقولك يامينا وجهة نظر دونا و جرجس ايه باختصار ..*
> *الاستاذه دونا و الاستاذ جرجس .. عملوا زى موضوع بشار الاسد كدا .. *​



اسمع يا أخ شو بيحكي الشعب: نحنا رجالك يا بشّار ... نحنا شبيحة بشّار ، والشعب يريد إبقاء الأسد 

لذلك الله يسعدك ابعد عن الرئيس بشار ، يعني مو معقول لو صار تسونامي في اليابان نقول بشّار الأسد ...

مصر مشكلتها مشكلة كبيرة ، يعني 84 مليون ، وطبعاً ما خفي كان أعظم  ، لو مين ما إجا يحكم لن يستطيع تغيير الواقع ، بتعرف لو الملائكة حكمت مصر لن تجد حل لمشاكلها المتراكمة ، هؤلاء 84 مليون، أي مستشفيات ستكفيهم؟ أي مدارس ستحويهم؟ كيف ستكون مخرجات التعليم والصحة؟ ...

نسبة الأمية بحسب إحصائيات الأمم المتحدة وصلت لنسب عالية تقريباً 30% ، هؤلاء يحكمهم رجال الدين والشيوخ والعمامات ، ولن يفهموا القمع باسم الدين لأنهم لا يفهمون أن الدين يقمع ، بل سيقبلون حكم الله وشريعته ، لذلك مستقبل مصر سيكون كحال السودان: التقسيم ، لأن الوضع محتقن بكثير ، قبل يومين شاهدتُ بالصدفة لقاء أحمد منصور مع نجيب ، شفت اللقاء في نهايتو ، كمية الحقد يا أخي يالي بيحكي أحمد مع نجيب مش معقولة .. شريط الأخبار على الجزيرة يُؤجج المشاعر ضد نجيب مع الإخوان

ما حدث في مصر انقلاب عسكري بامتياز ، وعدم قدرة الأكمن شاب في تغيير الحكم العسكري هو ما أثبت أن ما حدث في مصر وتونس إنقلاب أبيض ... ليبيا انقلاب مسلّح بدعم خارجي ... سنرى هل تستطيعون في 25 يناير فعل شيء؟

نصيحتي أن تلتفوتي لإقتصادكم ، مصر على حافة الإنهيار الإقتصادي ، في بدايات الإنقلاب قالوا لن نأخذ قرض من البنك الدولي ، بسبب دعم دول خليجية لحكم العسكر ، ولكن سمعتُ قبل شهرين أنهم سيأخذون قرض لأن الوضع لا يحتمل ... ما خسرته مصر في سنة اقتصادياً أكثر جداً ما تسبب به حكم مبارك خلال تقريباً 30 عام ...


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> هو احنا بدانا الكوسة من تانى وعمالين نقول تغير ومحاربة فساد ههههههه
> ماسكين فى دونا لوحدها لية
> منا رديت عليك ياسر وطنشتنى يا حج
> ومستنى رد مينا على تعليقى على كلامة
> حسابى معاك لما ادخلك موضوع ههههه


*طب دونا خطها كبير وحليوه *
*انت خطك كبير و حليوه عشان اعرف*
*انت كاتب ايه اصلا  كام مرة كلمتك على موضوع الخط دا !! حتى الفونت اللى انت مختاره **مجهول الهوية *​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طب دونا خطها كبير وحليوه *
> *انت خطك كبير و حليوه عشان اعرف*
> *انت كاتب ايه اصلا  كام مرة كلمتك على موضوع الخط دا !! حتى الفونت اللى انت مختاره **مجهول الهوية *​


*ههههههه اتحجج ياعم
خط  عاجبنى على الكمبيوتر 
اعترض بقى وقول حطوة لية ههههه
استنى اشوف كاتب اية طيب 
******************
ادىالكلام اللى كتبتة
هو احنا بدانا الكوسة من تانى وعمالين نقول تغير ومحاربة فساد ههههههه
ماسكين فى دونا لوحدها لية
منا رديت عليك ياسر وطنشتنى يا حج
ومستنى رد مينا على تعليقى على كلامة
حسابى معاك لما ادخلك موضوع ههههه

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *ههههههه اتحجج ياعم*
> *خط عاجبنى على الكمبيوتر *
> *اعترض بقى وقول حطوة لية ههههه*
> *استنى اشوف كاتب اية طيب *
> ...


*شكرا ياجرجس باشا .. انت ممكن تخليها *
*الديفولت بتاعك بدل ماتقعد كل شوية تكبر*
*وتختار الفونت ودا من لوحة التحكم !!*
*وياباشا انت ليك عندى حساب مفتوح .. *
*اودع و اسحب منه زى مانت عايز *​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *شكرا ياجرجس باشا .. انت ممكن تخليها *
> *الديفولت بتاعك بدل ماتقعد كل شوية تكبر*
> *وتختار الفونت ودا من لوحة التحكم !!*
> *وياباشا انت ليك عندى حساب مفتوح .. *
> *اودع و اسحب منه زى مانت عايز *​


*ميرسى ياسر
مش هتصدق انى بنبسط من الكلام معاك وبتلكك اشوف مداخلات ليك عشان انط فيها واغلس ههههه

*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يناير 2012)

_*جرجس انا مش بهرب من الرد بجد
بس بامانه انهرده طالبه معايا سخريه بدرجه غبيه
ومش عاوز حد يفهمنى غلط
فخليها كده لما ابقى عادى
:new6:
*_​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *ميرسى ياسر*
> *مش هتصدق انى بنبسط من الكلام معاك وبتلكك اشوف مداخلات ليك عشان انط فيها واغلس ههههه*


*ههه ربنا يخليك .. طب دا انت كدا جاهز*
*فيه هنا حزب اسمه حزب الغلاسه بتاع تاسونى كوينا .. ممكن تنضم ليه .. وصدقنى هاتتفوق عليهم جميعا  ههههه*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*جرجس انا مش بهرب من الرد بجد
> بس بامانه انهرده طالبه معايا سخريه بدرجه غبيه
> ومش عاوز حد يفهمنى غلط
> فخليها كده لما ابقى عادى
> ...


ههههههه ماشى ياعم مينا
مستنى لما تفوق من الحالة الصعبة دى  اللى انت فيها ههههه
نفسى اكون زيك بجد كدة بس مش عارف خالص ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ههه ربنا يخليك .. طب دا انت كدا جاهز*
> *فيه هنا حزب اسمه حزب الغلاسه بتاع تاسونى كوينا .. ممكن تنضم ليه .. وصدقنى هاتتفوق عليهم جميعا  ههههه*​


انضم لا اية ياسر
حزب غلاسة مين
دول ناشئين لسة فى عالم الغلاسة وعاوزين ينضموا رسمى
احنا من مؤسسينها هههههههه
سؤال نخرج بية بقى من حالة الهزار
انت شايف مصر رايحة لفين بعد الثورة؟؟


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انضم لا اية ياسر
> حزب غلاسة مين
> دول ناشئين لسة فى عالم الغلاسة وعاوزين ينضموا رسمى
> احنا من مؤسسينها هههههههه
> ...


*والله ياجرجس .. الرؤيا غير واضحة .. انا مستنى وضع الدستور و بعديه .. المستخبى كله هايبان .. انما دلوقتى .. سمك فى ميه*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والله ياجرجس .. الرؤيا غير واضحة .. انا مستنى وضع الدستور و بعديه .. المستخبى كله هايبان .. انما دلوقتى .. سمك فى ميه*​


*اوك
انا متفق معاك ياسر ان الرؤية غير واضحة نوعا ما
لكن  الانتخابات البرلمانية اعطت بصيص ضوء لما هو قادم
جعلت اصوات الاحزاب الاسلامية تعلو وتقول نحن من سوف نضع صورة مصر المستقبلية
وهنا مخاوف كثيرة
لان فكرة اقحام الدين فى السياسة ومع اتجاهات متباينة فى الدين والافكار والاتجاهات سوف تجع الوضع سىء بصورة مخيفة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2012)

*بيتهيألى بعد يوم 25 يناير هنعرف مصر رايحه ع فين اصبروااااا*


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

* كلمة سامى عنان فى لقائة مع قادة  المناطق فى المنطقة المركزية
من يروج للكلمة الخروج الامن فهو شخص غير عقلانى وقال بالحرف الواحد  لو  حاكمنا على مبارك بتاريخة العسكرى لاصبحنا مدانين لشخصه وقال ايضا  المشير  قدم تضحيات كبيرة لاجل مصر وقال اشاهد ان هناك اشخاص تريد النيل من  كل  ابطال اكتوبر وقال لا احد يستطيع اخافتنا او نخاف من شى فالجيش اقوى  موسسة  فى البلد وارفض رفضا باتا كلمة الخروج بامان ورفض التعليق على  محاكمة مبارك  سوء بالتعليق على شخصية مبارك العسكرية وقال احذر من المساس  باى منشاه  عامة يوم 25 يناير المقبل او محاولات التعدى على وزارة الداخليه  وقال هذه  المرة لن نقف مكتوف الايدى وسوف نستخدم كل شى للحفاظ على امن  مصــر وقال  الجيش سوف يكشف كل شى خلال الوقت مناســب وقال على من يردد  اننا نقعد صفقات  فالقوات المسلحة لا تعقد صفقات بل فقط لو ارادت لاعطت  اوامر ولكن هى تناقش  جميع اطياف الشعب وقال عنان لا اخاف ان يحسب علي اى  كلمة فانا راجل حاربت  لاجل هذا الوطن حتى وصلت فيما وصلت اليه الان ومن  يردد كلمة محاسبتنا سوف  نحاسبه نحن ايضا وقال تاريخنــا العسكرى وفعلنا  الكثير لاجل مصر وقال من  يتكلم ماذا فعلــو للمصــر غير كثرة كلام  والاحاديث عبر وسائل الاعلام وقال  نعم سوف نسلم السلطة لكن لو استدعى  الامر تدخلنا مرة ثانية سوف نتدخل بكل  قوة وحسم والقوات المسلحة جزء لا  يتحزا من هذا الوطن وقال ارجو من الاشخاص  الذين وضعو انفسهم مكان القضاء  عليهم ان يهداو قليلا وقال معلقــا لن  نتهاون وخطاءنا الوحيد اننا سكتنا  كثيرا عن اشياء حقيقية للحفاظ على الوطن  وقال لا نخاف احد وقال اننا نفرق  كثيرا عن غيرنا فاننا نعمل اكثر من اننا  نتكلم وقال جميع قيادات الجيش  رجال عاهدو فصدقو وحافظو على الوطن وقال  ننتظر ماذا سوف يحدث يوم 25 يناير  ولكن نملك خلفيـه عن ما يحدث ولن نسكت  كانت تصريحات عنان اليوم فى  اجتماعه بقيادات مناطق تعتبر نارية وخاصة انه  قال ايضا كنت اتوقع الهتاف  ضدنا فى اعياد الميلاد ولذلك حضرت بنفسى وقال  لكن الاكثرية كانت معانا  لانه تعلم ان الجيش صمام الامان وقال لم اتضيق من  قلة قالت يسقط حكم  العسكر بل كنت سعيدا بوجودى وحضورى مع نخبة من قيادات  الجيش
**
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> * كلمة سامى عنان فى لقائة مع قادة  المناطق فى المنطقة المركزية
> من يروج للكلمة الخروج الامن فهو شخص غير عقلانى وقال بالحرف الواحد  لو  حاكمنا على مبارك بتاريخة العسكرى لاصبحنا مدانين لشخصه وقال ايضا  المشير  قدم تضحيات كبيرة لاجل مصر وقال اشاهد ان هناك اشخاص تريد النيل من  كل  ابطال اكتوبر وقال لا احد يستطيع اخافتنا او نخاف من شى فالجيش اقوى  موسسة  فى البلد وارفض رفضا باتا كلمة الخروج بامان ورفض التعليق على  محاكمة مبارك  سوء بالتعليق على شخصية مبارك العسكرية وقال احذر من المساس  باى منشاه  عامة يوم 25 يناير المقبل او محاولات التعدى على وزارة الداخليه  وقال هذه  المرة لن نقف مكتوف الايدى وسوف نستخدم كل شى للحفاظ على امن  مصــر وقال  الجيش سوف يكشف كل شى خلال الوقت مناســب وقال على من يردد  اننا نقعد صفقات  فالقوات المسلحة لا تعقد صفقات بل فقط لو ارادت لاعطت  اوامر ولكن هى تناقش  جميع اطياف الشعب وقال عنان لا اخاف ان يحسب علي اى  كلمة فانا راجل حاربت  لاجل هذا الوطن حتى وصلت فيما وصلت اليه الان ومن  يردد كلمة محاسبتنا سوف  نحاسبه نحن ايضا وقال تاريخنــا العسكرى وفعلنا  الكثير لاجل مصر وقال من  يتكلم ماذا فعلــو للمصــر غير كثرة كلام  والاحاديث عبر وسائل الاعلام وقال  نعم سوف نسلم السلطة لكن لو استدعى  الامر تدخلنا مرة ثانية سوف نتدخل بكل  قوة وحسم والقوات المسلحة جزء لا  يتحزا من هذا الوطن وقال ارجو من الاشخاص  الذين وضعو انفسهم مكان القضاء  عليهم ان يهداو قليلا وقال معلقــا لن  نتهاون وخطاءنا الوحيد اننا سكتنا  كثيرا عن اشياء حقيقية للحفاظ على الوطن  وقال لا نخاف احد وقال اننا نفرق  كثيرا عن غيرنا فاننا نعمل اكثر من اننا  نتكلم وقال جميع قيادات الجيش  رجال عاهدو فصدقو وحافظو على الوطن وقال  ننتظر ماذا سوف يحدث يوم 25 يناير  ولكن نملك خلفيـه عن ما يحدث ولن نسكت  كانت تصريحات عنان اليوم فى  اجتماعه بقيادات مناطق تعتبر نارية وخاصة انه  قال ايضا كنت اتوقع الهتاف  ضدنا فى اعياد الميلاد ولذلك حضرت بنفسى وقال  لكن الاكثرية كانت معانا  لانه تعلم ان الجيش صمام الامان وقال لم اتضيق من  قلة قالت يسقط حكم  العسكر بل كنت سعيدا بوجودى وحضورى مع نخبة من قيادات  الجيش
> **
> *


*الكلام ده جديييييييييييييييييييييييدد وخطييييييييييير :heat:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> * كلمة سامى عنان فى لقائة مع قادة  المناطق فى المنطقة المركزية
> من يروج للكلمة الخروج الامن فهو شخص غير عقلانى وقال بالحرف الواحد  لو  حاكمنا على مبارك بتاريخة العسكرى لاصبحنا مدانين لشخصه وقال ايضا  المشير  قدم تضحيات كبيرة لاجل مصر وقال اشاهد ان هناك اشخاص تريد النيل من  كل  ابطال اكتوبر وقال لا احد يستطيع اخافتنا او نخاف من شى فالجيش اقوى  موسسة  فى البلد وارفض رفضا باتا كلمة الخروج بامان ورفض التعليق على  محاكمة مبارك  سوء بالتعليق على شخصية مبارك العسكرية وقال احذر من المساس  باى منشاه  عامة يوم 25 يناير المقبل او محاولات التعدى على وزارة الداخليه  وقال هذه  المرة لن نقف مكتوف الايدى وسوف نستخدم كل شى للحفاظ على امن  مصــر وقال  الجيش سوف يكشف كل شى خلال الوقت مناســب وقال على من يردد  اننا نقعد صفقات  فالقوات المسلحة لا تعقد صفقات بل فقط لو ارادت لاعطت  اوامر ولكن هى تناقش  جميع اطياف الشعب وقال عنان لا اخاف ان يحسب علي اى  كلمة فانا راجل حاربت  لاجل هذا الوطن حتى وصلت فيما وصلت اليه الان ومن  يردد كلمة محاسبتنا سوف  نحاسبه نحن ايضا وقال تاريخنــا العسكرى وفعلنا  الكثير لاجل مصر وقال من  يتكلم ماذا فعلــو للمصــر غير كثرة كلام  والاحاديث عبر وسائل الاعلام وقال  نعم سوف نسلم السلطة لكن لو استدعى  الامر تدخلنا مرة ثانية سوف نتدخل بكل  قوة وحسم والقوات المسلحة جزء لا  يتحزا من هذا الوطن وقال ارجو من الاشخاص  الذين وضعو انفسهم مكان القضاء  عليهم ان يهداو قليلا وقال معلقــا لن  نتهاون وخطاءنا الوحيد اننا سكتنا  كثيرا عن اشياء حقيقية للحفاظ على الوطن  وقال لا نخاف احد وقال اننا نفرق  كثيرا عن غيرنا فاننا نعمل اكثر من اننا  نتكلم وقال جميع قيادات الجيش  رجال عاهدو فصدقو وحافظو على الوطن وقال  ننتظر ماذا سوف يحدث يوم 25 يناير  ولكن نملك خلفيـه عن ما يحدث ولن نسكت  كانت تصريحات عنان اليوم فى  اجتماعه بقيادات مناطق تعتبر نارية وخاصة انه  قال ايضا كنت اتوقع الهتاف  ضدنا فى اعياد الميلاد ولذلك حضرت بنفسى وقال  لكن الاكثرية كانت معانا  لانه تعلم ان الجيش صمام الامان وقال لم اتضيق من  قلة قالت يسقط حكم  العسكر بل كنت سعيدا بوجودى وحضورى مع نخبة من قيادات  الجيش
> **
> *



*موقع واحد فقط على النت الذى اشار لهذا الخبر ... والغريب انه موقع مسيحى 

http://www.jesus4us.com/

رجاء .... تعديل حجم الخط .... رحمة بضعاف النظر

*


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موقع واحد فقط على النت الذى اشار لهذا الخبر ... والغريب انه موقع مسيحى
> 
> http://www.jesus4us.com/
> 
> ...


*الخط  حجم رقم 4 وبيبان عندى حجمة كويس استاذى
معرفش لية استاذى انت وياسر شايفينة صغير
علىالعموم هاكبرة لاكبر خط

*


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

*على  العموم استاذى ارى من الصعب فبركة بيان بهذا الكم*


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الكلام ده جديييييييييييييييييييييييدد وخطييييييييييير :heat:*


ا*كيد كلام  خطير وبيان مهم لرؤية المؤسسة العسكرية من الشخص رقم واحد فيها
حيث انا ارى ان سامى عنان اهم من المشير فى القوات المسلحة
بس برضة مش فهمت كلامك هل انت مع هذا الكلام ام ضدة دونا
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *على  العموم استاذى ارى من الصعب فبركة بيان بهذا الكم*



*خبر مثل هذا المفروض يملا الدنيا .... لكن يكون المصدر مجرد منتدى ... ولا يضع مصدرة ... فهذا أمر غريب
ده مش تصريح .... ده إعلان حرب ...
على فكرة ... الخط دلوقت زى الفل ... خليك على كده*


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *خبر مثل هذا المفروض يملا الدنيا .... لكن يكون المصدر مجرد منتدى ... ولا يضع مصدرة ... فهذا أمر غريب
> ده مش تصريح .... ده إعلان حرب ...
> على فكرة ... الخط دلوقت زى الفل ... خليك على كده*


*ارى انة  تحذير وتنبية لمن يحاول ان يستغل يوم 25 يناير لغرض ما
او يكون تهديد ووعيد  انة لن يسمح ان يحدث مثل ماحدث 25 يناير الماضى  لاندرى حتى الان استاذى
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يناير 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والله ياجرجس .. الرؤيا غير واضحة .. انا مستنى وضع الدستور و بعديه .. المستخبى كله هايبان .. انما دلوقتى .. سمك فى ميه*​



أولاً : بفرض الخبر صح والمنتدى ده عرف إللى مايعرفوش حد ، فلماذا لم يصدر هكذا بيان عن مبارك فى أيامه !!

والسؤال المبنى عليه : وما حجم مبالغ الذين هم الآن فى السلطة ، أى فى الحالة التى عندما كان عليها مبارك ، لم ينطقوا !!!!

ثانياً : الحالة الآن ليست مثل سمك فى ميه ، بل مثل سمك فى طين ووحلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> *ارى انة  تحذير وتنبية لمن يحاول ان يستغل يوم 25 يناير لغرض ما
> او يكون تهديد ووعيد  انة لن يسمح ان يحدث مثل ماحدث 25 يناير الماضى  لاندرى حتى الان استاذى
> *



*شوف المسخرة ... ها هو المصدر
http://ar-ar.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=162314163872350&id=187893711306059*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ا*كيد كلام  خطير وبيان مهم لرؤية المؤسسة العسكرية من الشخص رقم واحد فيها
> حيث انا ارى ان سامى عنان اهم من المشير فى القوات المسلحة
> بس برضة مش فهمت كلامك هل انت مع هذا الكلام ام ضدة دونا
> *



*مش مسألة معاه او ضده يا حسبووو
انا لونت اللى شوفته مهم باللون الاحمر
عجبتنى اوووى دى
لو حاكمنا على مبارك بتاريخة العسكرى لاصبحنا مدانين لشخصه 
ولهجة التهديد دى جديده شويتين 
وكمان ف تلميح جديد ان الجيش دايماااااا وللابد هيفضل ف الصوره السياسيه
وواضح انهم بيأكدوا ع كلامهم اللى اتقال ف اخر مؤتمر ان عندهم معلومات عن 25 يناير
عموما ربنا يستر*


----------

